# New toy



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Picked up this beauty today. 1900$ cash out the door. My 4 year old is going to love it.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice buy. Post some pics of the little guy riding!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

my lil sis has one lol she dont ride it often but sometimes ill get on it and do some long wheelies ....its a cool lil quad


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

His b-day isn't till next weekend but I was by the wheeler shop n had to have it. Lol but I def will get some pics of him on it. 

I'm too big for it. I put one knee on it n it would barely move lol but I'm 6'2 bout 315lbs. Lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

haha true ...im 170 so it scoots me around


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice little quad!! He is gonna have a blast!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cute


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

You're about to be the coolest dad ever


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

He loves it. Had it for 5 min n rolled it but be got right back on.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha awesome !


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool!!


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

That's awesome! Every time we go to the shop my 3yr old jumps on one and tells me daddy I NEED this!! LOL


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

My son absolutely loves his AC 90. He rides the he77 out of that thing. ...and it will scoot pretty good with me on it also! I've got it governed down some right now, but won't be long and he'll be ready for wide open. Of course he thinks he's been ready for a long while now.


----------

